
T-Mobile Stops Counting Netflix/HBO/Hulu, Other Video Streams Against Data Usage - joubert
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/10/t-mobile-stops-counting-netflix-hbo-hulu-and-other-video-streams-against-your-data-usage/
======
Animats
This is what the end of net neutrality looks like.

